# New member with results from my first smoked Pork butt



## vaalpens (Jan 5, 2020)

I have recently joined this great forum and has been reading up a lot to help me get started in this smoking hobby/passion. All my years I have mostly been grilling using brickets and charcoal, but only lately decided to find out what the hype is regarding these pellet grills/smokers. So far I have found that they are great cooking something to a temperature, but need some work if you want some smoke flavor, or actually do some grilling. The pellet grill I have is the GMG Daniel Boone, and so far I have not had any issues with it. It maintains the temperature very well, but lacks a bit of the smoke flavor. I have started using the AMNPS tube smoker and is still learning regarding how long to use it.

This weekend I decided to try and smoke a pork butt after some research on this exceptional forum. I read a few threads regarding prep, smoking and finishing of a butt and decided to try something similar than thread https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/boston-butt-pulled-pork-step-by-step.140055/  This thread and others were very helpful in getting me started.

Now to the actual smoke and results. Following is a recap of the steps I followed and timings:

Pork butt bought at Walmart, weight 7lb 7oz
Last night I washed and dried the but and applied some dry rub. I don't have my own rub or preferred rub yet, so I just used the Weber Dry Rub (KC BBQ) . Wrapped the butt with plastic food wrap and put it in the fridge overnight.
@07:20 This morning I started the process by starting my GMG and unwrapping the butt. The temperature was set for 225. I decided on 225 since I wanted to make sure I can eat around 5PM.
@07:44 The GMG temperature was at 225 and I placed the butt fat side down. The heat on the GMG is coming from the bottom.
The butt was now left unattended for a few hours.
@10:58 The temperature probe was inserted and the IT was 130
@11:10 The IT was 135, and I decided to up the GMG temperature to 240
At this time I was just monitoring the IT, with no spritzing.
@13:19 The IT reached 169. The butt was place on an aluminium foil pan, and covered with double heavy foil. A little bit of apple juice was poured in the foil pan. I left the probe in without touching it to keep the IT reading consistent.
At this time I was monitoring the IT again to get to over 200.
@15:16 The IT reached 205. I lowered the GMT temperature to 150 and kept on monitoring the temperature.
@15:40 The IT peaked at 209
@15:47 The IT came down to 208 and I opened the foil to do a probe test with my Thermapen. It felt like soft butter so I knew it was done.
@16:27 The IT was down to 204 and I removed the butt for the pull. The next test was the bone test, with the bone coming out clean. The pork was pulled with kitchen forks, which was very easy since the pork was tender.
Around 5PM we ate my first smoked pulled pork.
I think I have a good grasp on how to get to a tender pulled pork. I seems that something was missing in the taste, but it could just be that there was not enough smoke and/or I need a rub with something extra. At least now I have a baseline to work from and can start experimenting with more smoke and different rubs.

Following are a few pictures:

The rub I used.







What the butt looked like when I removed it from the GMG:






After the bone test. The butt was falling apart.






After I pulled it with some kitchen forks:


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 5, 2020)

Pellet Grills usually have one or more Smoke Settings that only run the temp up to the 180's. It generates a fair amount of smoke. You run the smoker there a few hours, then turn it up to finish the cooking. To get more smoke at temps over 180, you need a supplemental Smoke Generator. The least expensive, high quality, an no modification needed, unit is the A-MAZE-N TUBE AMNTS. Load it with any flavor 100% Smoke wood pellets, light it, per instructions,  and it will generate multiple hours of Thin Blue Smoke at virtually any temp you want to cook at...JJ


----------



## vaalpens (Jan 5, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Pellet Grills usually have one or more Smoke Settings that only run the temp up to the 180's. It generates a fair amount of smoke. You run the smoker there a few hours, then turn it up to finish the cooking. To get more smoke at temps over 180, you need a supplemental Smoke Generator. The least expensive, high quality, an no modification needed, unit is the A-MAZE-N TUBE AMNTS. Load it with any flavor 100% Smoke wood pellets, light it, per instructions,  and it will generate multiple hours of Thin Blue Smoke at virtually any temp you want to cook at...JJ



Thanks for the advice. I have one of the A-MAZE-N TUBE AMNTS, but did not use it this time. I first want to set a baseline of the taste, and then add smoke until it is enough. Reheating smoked meat the next day normally gives me an indication if I had too much smoke.

Do you have any suggestion regarding which pellet flavor works best for smoking a pork butt?


----------



## vaalpens (Jan 5, 2020)

I have to give credit to another thread. I also tried some finishing sauce for pulled pork. This finishing sauce definitely added some good flavor to the pork. This is the finishing sauce thread:

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/soflaquers-finishing-sauce-for-pulled-pork.51933/

The pork on the left has the finishing sauce and on the right has a store bought BBQ sauce on it:


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 5, 2020)

I like Pitmaster's Choice blend of Hickory, Maple and Cherry, as my Go To pellet. I will go to Apple or Corn Cob, when I want something different and a bit more mild...JJ


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 5, 2020)

If you would like to try something different. The Recipes below are what I use and is popular around here, also...JJ 

*Tangy Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce*

This is more of an Eastern North Carolina style Finishing Sauce...

2 C Apple Cider Vinegar
2T Worcestershire Sauce or more to taste
1/4C Brown Sugar
1T Smoked Paprika
2 tsp Granulated Garlic
2 tsp Granulated Onion
2 tsp Fine Grind Black Pepper
1 tsp Celery Salt
1 tsp Cayenne Pepper or Red Pepper Flake. Add more if you like Heat.
1/2 tsp Grnd Allspice

Combine all and whisk well. This is a thin sauce, bring just to a simmer and remove from heat. Adjust sweetness by adding Brn Sugar or additional Vinegar as desired...Makes about 2 Cups.

For a *Lexington Style Dip* add, 1/2C Ketchup and 1-3tsp Red Pepper Flakes...JJ

*POP Sauce*

2C Cola
1/2C Apple Cider Vinegar
2T Rub, whatever's on the meat.
1T Mustard
1T Molasses
1T Colgin Hickory Liquid Smoke (optional)

Add all to a pot and bring to a simmer, for 5 minutes.

For Finishing Sauce, keep warm and add to meat.

For Marinade, cool for 30 minutes the refrigerate until cold.
Marinate meat overnight.

For Glaze, reduce over low heat until syrupy. Brush over grilling meat and caramelize.
Enough for one average butt


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jan 5, 2020)

I don’t use pellets but my favorite wood flavor to smoke with is pecan. When I mix flavors my favorite combo of wood on pork is pecan and cherry.
G


----------



## vaalpens (Jan 6, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> I like Pitmaster's Choice blend of Hickory, Maple and Cherry, as my Go To pellet. I will go to Apple or Corn Cob, when I want something different and a bit more mild...JJ


Thanks! I have not seen Pitmaster pellets in Lewiston ID, but I will look around. For now I am using Lumber jack, Green Mountain and Pit Boss brands.


----------



## vaalpens (Jan 6, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> If you would like to try something different. The Recipes below are what I use and is popular around here, also...JJ
> 
> *Tangy Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce*
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting these recipes. I will need to start planning my next pork butt smoke, and will then definitely try out a different combination of rubs and sauces.


----------



## vaalpens (Jan 6, 2020)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> I don’t use pellets but my favorite wood flavor to smoke with is pecan. When I mix flavors my favorite combo of wood on pork is pecan and cherry.
> G



Thanks. It seems that Pecan is a favorite. I will definitely try some Pecan next time, probably the Lumber Jack brand.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 6, 2020)

I buy my pellets from A-MAZE-N Products. Todd is a SMF sponsor and gives us frequent Deals. Here is a similar mix. 3 pound Sample Bags for $7 or 4 for $21...JJ 






						Products – Cookinpellets.com
					






					cookinpellets.com


----------



## Jabiru (Jan 7, 2020)

That pork looks like it turned out amazing, great colour. Pulled pork and slaw, yum.

As ChefJimmy said, you get a better smoked flavour running at 180 or below. 180 is my GMG magic number.

With anything but chicken I always run at 180f for as long as I have time for, then I step it up To get finished. The GMG uses a handful of pellets for about 8 hours cooking at 180f, just like cooking over a clean burning campfire, I’ve never had food with over smoked Taste.

For pulled pork ill run 180f for 8 hours or so using GMG apple wood pellets, then step it up to finish when I need to, left overs taste great.


----------



## vaalpens (Jan 10, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> I buy my pellets from A-MAZE-N Products. Todd is a SMF sponsor and gives us frequent Deals. Here is a similar mix. 3 pound Sample Bags for $7 or 4 for $21...JJ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information. I will definitely be looking for those A-MAZE-N Products deals.

For now I am just trying different flavors and brands before doing any bulk buying. 

Heard good things about the charcoal flavored pellets. I will probably buy some to try them out.


----------



## vaalpens (Jan 10, 2020)

Jabiru said:


> That pork looks like it turned out amazing, great colour. Pulled pork and slaw, yum.
> 
> As ChefJimmy said, you get a better smoked flavour running at 180 or below. 180 is my GMG magic number.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the nice words and information. This smoke was basically to get the "pull" part of the cook right, and I think I accomplished it. Now I have a baseline, and next time I will add some more flavor.

Actually the next day I preferred the pork as is with some of the remaining drippings, instead of any BBQ sauce. I want to be careful not to add to much smoke, since for me at least, the smoke flavor can by overpowering the next day if you had too much smoke.


----------

